

From Hate Mail to 1 Million Likes - neave
http://blog.neave.com/post/22191192954/1-million-likes

======
masonhensley
Hey Paul, thanks for the post. It looks like you are working solo, is that
correct?

I would be interested in seeing a more detailed post about your stack and what
your backend looks like. Maybe I missed it, but how are you processing the
photo filters before you upload to facebook? You made it seem like the
facebook images did not really have to touch your server. Are you processing
the images on the client side and them uploading them to facebook?

Keep up the work, I look forward to seeing updates on your blog.

~~~
neave
Thanks. Yep that's correct, I'm an independent developer.

All the effects are created live in the app itself, there's no server-side
image processing done. It's true that the app simply uploads images straight
to Facebook without touching my server (unlike Twitter, which is required due
to the way their API works) - and thankfully it doesn't have to, or I doubt it
would cope with the load. Facebook must have loads of servers purely for
processing image uploads. My back end is simply Apache+PHP.

I hope to blog more about my experiences in the future too. Thanks for the
feedback.

------
rollypolly
Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5sfuMeJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5sfuMeJK4CMJ:blog.neave.com/post/22191192954/1-million-
likes+http://blog.neave.com/post/22191192954/1-million-
likes&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca&client=firefox-a)

